# Has your SA gotten better, worse, or stayed the same since you’ve joined here?



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Better, worse, the same, or something else?


----------



## misumena (Oct 18, 2017)

Kind of better...I think? I've been isolated for a long time and being on here helps me feel slightly less up in my head and alone. I notice a difference from time to time when I converse with others in real life. Some of the burden has been lifted, it would seem.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Much better. But it has little to nothing to actually do with this site. In fact, I think this site actually makes it worse sometimes. It's depressing as ****.

Almost all of my improvement can be attributed to medication and fighting my impulses to avoid. The less I avoid, the easier things get. The more I avoid, the harder.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

I dont got social anxiety anymore  I beat it dude


----------



## Bonbone (Dec 13, 2017)

For me, it's gotten much worse, but I'm finally receiving help


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

I Haven't really touched on my SA issues yet, but since I joined I've improved my life overall. Working out, eating healthier, sleeping on time. Stopped playing games, watching TV shows and anime whole day (and night, lol). All of this improved my mood and made it stable, opposed to having mood swings that I had before joining.

Just waiting to get a bit more into shape before tackling my social anxiety problems.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

A lot of members that joined here just ended up using this as a refuge to vent, rant and for some social interactions to supplement because they sit at home all day due to their SA, rather than using this forum to search for ways and support to improve themselves. 

The ones that do indeed use this forum to improve their SA, usually end up leaving after a while. A few would come back one off to report on how much their SA have improve before disappearing permanently (which is a good thing).


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It got a lot better. Now I can give public speeches and talk to women in the subway to get their phone number.

But if you want to get better, you might want to log off this place and use google for actual info and go to real life for real help. This site is mainly dead, and used to vent and watch trolls now. Not much good comes from posting here, compared to how it used to be.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Way better. A year of exposure therapy and talk based therapy with a good therapist has worked wonders. Will always be there to some degree, but tbh I just do **** anyway. I was in a group today with non socially anxious people and was probably the one talking up more than anyone else because I have gotten into the habit of forcing myself to talk up in groups.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Better but not because of the forum.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

I no longer have anxiety and panic attacks when I go out like I did when I first joined this forum.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My anxiety has always been the same.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

It's gotten a lot worse for me. I don't even leave the house anymore.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

For me it gets better for a while and then it gets really bad again. Mood swings I guess. Nothing to do with this site though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Way better. When I joined this forum I was pretty close to being completely isolated from the world. I didn't think I was capable of working. I didn't think I could manage to go back to school. I was crippled with guilt about a lot of things. Back then, I thought that in 5 years I would be dead from suicide or homeless. 

This site has helped me in a few ways. It helped normalize the disorder to me and helped me understand that I wasn't alone. Before coming here I had never met anyone who had severe S.A. issues like I do. It also provided me with a place to talk some stuff out. Reflecting on the patterns of my own responses helped illuminate some issues I have that I previously wasn't aware of. It also helps me with research on how to overcome the disorder like meds, exercises and such.

However sometimes (or most of the time lol) this place is a **** show.


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Stayed the same. This site doesn't help, actually it can make make you feel worst sometimes


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Seems worse because I’m older & people expect so much more of you with age, that you should’ve grown out of your awkwardness & that your social skills should be on par by 30 years old


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I dunno. Mine seems go up and down independently of anything but for whatever mood I am in. Sometimes I feel at ease doing things that should make me feel anxious. Other things make me feel like a coward. I am not sure this site has done anything to help me with anxiety, but it's still a nice way to recharge.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

"... joined her" ??? :stu


It's the same. I've had it all my life, probably always will. I do feel a little better physically, though.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

It's gotten better since I've joined here. I still come back here every so often to see if any new members have joined and give others support who are suffering. Anyone's SA can get better over time. You just have to work at it and put yourself out there. The worst that can happen is that the person doesn't like you or tells you that they don't want to talk to you. It'll hurt for sure but you should be with people who truly support you, not someone who's kicking your self esteem to the ground. Just put yourself out there and meditate daily.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'm not sure I ever even had it in the first place.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The same.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

splendidbob said:


> Way better. A year of exposure therapy and talk based therapy with a good therapist has worked wonders. Will always be there to some degree, but tbh I just do **** anyway. I was in a group today with non socially anxious people and was probably the one talking up more than anyone else because I have gotten into the habit of forcing myself to talk up in groups.


Every will have anxiety at one point or another.
The fact is - WE (those who address it) - know what to do, and when the going gets tough.....WE handle it better.

For me, 2017 was a breakout year. Officially, I have started to decrease my Paxil (consistently) for the first time in years. I was going to start it last month, but my doctor had to postpone the appointment to earlier this month. She said I still won't have to come in until May, but she asked me to email her toward the end of January with my progress at the lower dose. She said she may lower it again if things go well. Even if it stays at 15mg....that's a 25% reduction in medication!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

komorikun said:


> The same.


:O ...that sux...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Girl Without a Shadow said:


> It's markedly improved. Manageable but still there. I learned social skills here from the constant interaction and built up confidence in myself through my friendships here, even the short lived ones. For once I was seeing other people as equals; this place, despite its flaws, has generally fulfilled its purpose and given me support.


:high5 ...well its an ill wind that doesn't blow some good ...


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Friendwise? No. But, on that end, I no longer care.

I've gotten much better at telling people no. Half of the time, most of them look like they want to strangle me or get shocked that I tell them no in such a blunt manner. Lol, whatever people.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Worse. I've gotten some harsh criticism and ridicule here that I did not expect to get from other people with social anxiety. (Also some outright trolling, though that isn't unique to SAS, I attract trolls anywhere I go. Was actually trolled off the first couple of sites I belonged to back in 2000.)

I don't solely blame people here, though. Since my SA started developing around age twelve it's only ever gotten worse, and that includes with meds and years of therapy. I'm just broken.

Eventually I will probably become too anxious to even post on a public forum. That's about the only means of communication I have left.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Yes it's got better, but no where near enough.

There's so much endless, repetitive work you need to keep doing on yourself and maintaining it.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Reading the insights of certain posters helped me take responsibility for my own problems, which in turn led to some improvements. So I suppose it has helped in that respect.

Admittedly, I'm still up **** creek in many other respects, but thanks to SAS I have definitely learned to tolerate the smell. :grin2:


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

It looks like an endless upstairs and there is no other option than keeping moving up... like an escalator that is moving down if doing nothing. Sometimes, despite of running up, you stay at the same height, which is frustrating.

Well my bitterness towards the world has increased at least tenfold, but other factors than SA affects me atm.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Slightly better, I guess. But pretty much still in the same situation with only minor improvements.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Much better but still struggling.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Very significantly better (still far from cured), thanks in large part to some people I met here.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

My SA has gotten better, a lot better actually but my GAD which is what I’ve been professionally diagnosed with has been just as bad as ever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Better. I joined in 2010ish, got meds a few years ago that basically cured it, and now see a counselor for my remaining issue.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

been on here since high school and it's like a ****in' 180 since then. years of exposure helped a lot but that only got me so far, and then the meds have made things 10x better from there. there's always that looming fear that the meds eventually won't work or something else will go wrong but for now i feel extremely happy with where everything is headed and i'm just gonna enjoy it


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

better than it was... i'm much more resilient. still a bit troubled though.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Better-ish. Still fluctuates a lot though.


----------



## cubsfandave (Jul 20, 2016)

coyeyes said:


> The same but more self hatred.


Yeah, same here. Anxiety same, but more depressed with my situation. I used to be happy just chilling at home watching tv or listening to talk shows etc...


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

roughly the same, I still get so self-conscious and hyper aware of what I said and the conversation taking place.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I think it's mostly stayed the same. Maybe slightly better. Sometimes it feels like it has gotten worse, but I think it's because I am recognizing it more. Same with the depression side of it. But a lot of good things have happened since joining SAS. More than the bad things.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I think it's become worse. Because it gives me an excuse. Like "oh there are a lot of people on SAS who are not doing X because of SA so I'm gonna not do X too". But before I would do X because I would think not doing it would be weird.

Maybe worse in some aspects and better in other aspects.
I'm not sure really.

I'm rarely sure about anything really.


----------



## camokay (Dec 10, 2017)

Too soon to tell but I think it's helping. Now I have an outlet to communicate that isn't as stressful as face to face. Even though I'm not really talking anybody it's helpful
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Loosh (Oct 13, 2015)

It's as bad as it's ever been at the moment.


----------



## Woodoow (Mar 20, 2013)

That's an interesting question.

Well, I'm on an off this site, but it has been 2013-14 ↓ - 2014-15 ↑ - 2015-17 ↓ big time - in a rough spot since mid 2017 (so ↓).


----------



## nightsbyfrankocean (Aug 21, 2014)

a little better, but not necessarily because of this website
i mean i joined like 3 years ago when i was 14/15 so its pretty normal to gain a little more self confidence now that im 18 bc 15 was an awkward age for me in general. I actually got a friend group by 11th and 12th grade (not super close but it felt nice) but since that happens to a lot of people w/out sa, i still feel behind in life and still hate myself


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Same, maybe even worse.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh yes it's gotten much better.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> I think it's mostly stayed the same. Maybe slightly better. Sometimes it feels like it has gotten worse, but I think it's because I am recognizing it more. Same with the depression side of it. But a lot of good things have happened since joining SAS. More than the bad things.


 Hmmm. Not really but it hasn't really gotten any worse than it would have if I was just sitting here watching youtube either.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Social anxiety has stayed the same, misanthropy has increased.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Gotten worse. Especially after sleeping pill withdrawal and adrenal fatigue.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Hell of a lot better. The only thing that I'm still struggling with is public speaking but everything else that used to give me anxiety is gone. Like any other phobia, the best way to combat social anxiety is to face your fears.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It’s probably the same however it feels worse because so much more is expected of you with age


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Mine has gotten a lot worse since I joined the site. At the time I was able to do my grocery shopping every week and go to other stores as well. I also spent a lot more time outside. Now I'm terrified of being out in public and sometimes can go weeks without even stepping outside. Therapy is really the only place I go these days.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

stayed the same


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

In my case, it's about a very mild general anxiety (tho, it can be triggered in some context/situations) and it's same the same, very bad days every now and then, very good and nice days, sometimes all good and bad on the same day.

Issues: 
- Dating problems: No change, not working at it, don't care now. Tho, this is a mix of anxiety and other issues.
- Phone calls: Not working to fix it, but have gotten more indifference/aversion to them, I guess. I should work on it, tho I have managed to make some important ones but not others. 
- Eating: because anxiety, yes; not eating few times because of the same? yes, but more the contrary, sadly!
I could keep adding things lol, but I wrote them already in a thread about things that give you anxiety, so I won't repeat. 

:um


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Now I wonder if anyone has as one of their big issues making phone calls.
Anyone?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Sus y said:


> Now I wonder if anyone has as one of their big issues making phone calls.
> Anyone?


Not me except when they unexpectedly say something rude or harsh or mean, then I get taken aback. I lose my fear of that if I haven't made a phone call in a while but if I had just made a phone call recently and I call again, I'll be on edge, wary of that.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Now I wonder if anyone has as one of their big issues making phone calls.
> Anyone?


Yep, I will do everything possible to get out of making a phone call. I've gone to work a few times feeling like hell just because I didn't want to call in. Insane


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

It's stayed the same for the most part.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Slacker said:


> Yep, I will do everything possible to get out of making a phone call. I've gone to work a few times feeling like hell just because I didn't want to call in. Insane


Is there a reason you are reluctant to make phone calls? Are you this way with all calls or just particular ones?

I have different kinds of excuses for each kind of calls lol, but normally the ones I deal worst with are the work related or if I have to ask a favor.

I have swapped with my sister and have pretended to be her (for taking a course she didn't like and other stuffs) and now I'll ask her to make some phone call for me >, as I have missed work lately but haven't call either, so I may do this.

One of my worst stories, but not the only actuall, was about a student with an atypical case where I work (she got deleted from the system), I made a verbal report but wasn't fixed, then I was called to explain my situation and repeated myself, however the issue wasn't solved, some weeks after my vacations started and I was informed I had to call the master of the system my vacations weren't interrupted, it took me so much to call them, but when I finally did this person didn't want to attend me, I tried again few days after and they didn't reply (I was too anxious already), I texted them but again, they didn't reply, the weeks passed and this poor student got around a year beleated because of this :crying:, I could have kept calling, have called my most direct boss to ask her intervention but I felt extremelly anxious at that point, yes, this studented kind of hated me but I blamed the person in charge of the system and now she just hates everybody :laugh::crying::laugh:, and of course, I spent all my vacations feeling like a terrible piece of:


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

At times it has gotten worse, at times there was relatively little change. These days it has much improved. The site didn't have anything to do with that. In fact, I find it makes things worse, if anything. Not to a great degree, mostly just clouds the mind and mood. However, it was motivating at times. Reading back on my cringeworthy self and the posts of other unfortunates here sometimes crystallized my desire to improve.

I was thinking on a similar subject today actually. I was 20 years old when I joined this site, and soon I will be 26. I have not developed nearly enough in that time. I am aging, and I still have so much to accomplish. It is quite disturbing. Alternates between making me want to give up and keep soldiering on.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


> Now I wonder if anyone has as one of their big issues making phone calls.
> Anyone?


Bueller, Bueller. 

But seriously I did until learnt the procedures of how to make a proper call.

The key is plan the phone call beforehand. It depends on who you are talking to, procedures, etc.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Is there a reason you are reluctant to make phone calls? Are you this way with all calls or just particular ones?
> 
> I have different kinds of excuses for each kind of calls lol, but normally the ones I deal worst with are the work related or if I have to ask a favor.
> 
> ...


Yikes , that would ruin my vacation and then some.

I have a couple of people who can call me almost anytime and I don't mind. Can talk to those people for hours. Beyond that I think any call is an anxiety button. Even something simple as ordering food for delivery takes a bit of working up to (thank you online ordering! woohoo).

At the worst would be phone calls that have to deal with billing of any kind. Most of which Is handled online but sometimes a phone call is the only way.

One of my first 9-5 jobs was as a clerk for Bureau for Child Support Enforcement. Was very easy, most of it was receiving and distributing cases to the appropriate case worker. Until one week they put me in the phone center and I had to answer calls from very angry people who were either not getting their money or having their money garnished from wages... total nightmare... I quit soon after that.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Sus y said:


> Now I wonder if anyone has as one of their big issues making phone calls.
> 
> Anyone?


I dont like phone calls either. I avoid them until the last minute and I keep my phone silent so I dont have to hear it.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

i probably already replied to this. i can't remember.

my anxiety was very bad when i first joined. it improved a lot with therapy. its pretty stable now. but avoidance is my main problem, and i still don't know how to deal with it at all... if i didn't avoid stuff i'd be more anxious but never anything like those old extremes.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> It's probably the same however it feels worse because so much more is expected of you with age


Just noticed that you joined SAS 11 days after me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Just noticed that you joined SAS 11 days after me.


Next year makes a decade on these forums, you think that makes us veterans? lol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

ANX1 said:


> Bueller, Bueller.
> 
> But seriously I did until learnt the procedures of how to make a proper call.
> 
> The key is plan the phone call beforehand. It depends on who you are talking to, procedures, etc.


Bueller? haha :b

I do the phone plan but still, it doesn't fix the issue. My problem is I think I'm going to call the person at a time they cannot talk to me/I'll interrupt them from something important, and I feel bad in advance, not for them, but for me :serious:, I guess it's a bit of avoidance; fear of someone rejecting my call :frown2:, but at the same time it's that as I cannot see the expression this person does when talk I feel I cannot decode properly the whole message as I'm missing one part. It's well known that people lie the most in this order: plain text messages, phone calls, face to face communication.



Slacker said:


> I have a couple of people who can call me almost anytime and I don't mind. Can talk to those people for hours.


 Me too, but I'll be anxious at the start at least, especially if I know the call is going to be long lol or sometimes I just get annoyed and don't want to talk, like when my sister or aunts call me, sometimes they keep ringing because they know I'm avoiding to answer and that I'll say I didn't listen to the phone or something. :laugh:



Slacker said:


> Even something simple as ordering food for delivery takes a bit of working up to (thank you online ordering! woohoo).


I'll have some issues the first time, but then I'll be fine, that's why I normally try few places and stick to the ones that fit the best to my needs.



Slacker said:


> (...) they put me in the phone center and I had to answer calls from very angry people who were either not getting their money or having their money garnished from wages... total nightmare... I quit soon after that.


My jobs (I have, apart from the one mentioned before, a freelance one) requires me to have my phone publicly exposed, what I tell to the students is to message me before calling me, of course, I don't explain them the reasons lol, but that way I'm more anxiety controlled, in the freelance one I cannot do this, but I have realized that over the time, repeating the same task/message I'll become less anxious.



Suchness said:


> I dont like phone calls either. I avoid them until the last minute and I keep my phone silent so I dont have to hear it.


Is it for anxiety or it's that you just don't enjoy socializing on the phone?



Canadian Brotha said:


> Next year makes a decade on these forums, you think that makes us veterans? lol


Yes :O, we have to respect you. Wondering who's the older around, the real boss of SAS lol.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


> Bueller? haha :b
> 
> I do the phone plan but still, it doesn't fix the issue. My problem is I think I'm going to call the person at a time they cannot talk to me/I'll interrupt them from something important, and I feel bad in advance, not for them, but for me :serious:, I guess it's a bit of avoidance; fear of someone rejecting my call :frown2:, but at the same time it's that as I cannot see the expression this person does when talk I feel I cannot decode properly the whole message as I'm missing one part. It's well known that people lie the most in this order: plain text messages, phone calls, face to face communication.
> 
> ...


Oh, I see. 

Bueller -






:lol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

ANX1 said:


> Oh, I see.
> 
> Bueller -
> 
> ...


Poor Bueller, someone wore away his name.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Not sure really, it's been up and down. I've become more ****ed up in general though, and my life has gotten a lot worse.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sus y said:


> Yes :O, we have to respect you. Wondering who's the older around, the real boss of SAS lol.


I'm definitely not a boss on here, I don't even know the half of what's gone on on these forums...the spats, the relationships, the cliques, etc. Sometimes things happen & everyone is in uproar picking sides & I'm sat here like "what's that about?", "who did what?" "when?", & "why?" & then it's like I don't know or have never spoken to or even heard of that(or those members), haha


----------



## Boketto (Mar 10, 2018)

Personal relationships I found just as hard as ever. When it comes to formal/casual interactions I guess I've learned how to fake it to a certain degree


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Same


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm definitely not a boss on here, I don't even know the half of what's gone on on these forums...the spats, the relationships, the cliques, etc. Sometimes things happen & everyone is in uproar picking sides & I'm sat here like "what's that about?", "who did what?" "when?", & "why?" & then it's like I don't know or have never spoken to or even heard of that(or those members), haha


I understand that, nor I could know all the things going on, I can pick a few as they are going all over around or because someone specifies in a post I'm reading, but otherwise errr nope, not really. Prob because despite I post a lot, I talk with few users.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

The only useful thing for social anxiety is to be out in public and around others.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


> Poor Bueller, someone wore away his name.


He was ....... and twisting and shouting -






:lol


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I think it's both, anxiety and not liking to socialize on the phone.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

ANX1 said:


> He was ....... and twisting and shouting -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a fashion lol.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Over the years it's gotten better but that's because I've been pushing myself to talk to people more.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Better, I have much more confidence speaking to people.

Phone calls still terrify me for some reason though.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

I'd say better but not because of the website. Although the forums did help me discover what SA was I took it upon myself over time to understand my anxiety and learn to overcome it. I do often skim through the forums and see what other people experience and how I can learn from that.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

It's a hard question to answer. In many ways i don't see a huge progression since my adolescence ive just developed greater maturity and self awareness. While i grow as a person the same applies to other people so life doesn't feel easier or like anything much else besides survival a lot of the time. The only period where i felt liwer anxiety was during colkege, mostly due to drinking and getting stoned. I've never taken meds for anxiety and still managed to work more often than not although admittedly its been tough as i feel constant struggle to stay sane. Perhaps that is an achievement in itself and perhaps this forum has been helpful in that respect.


----------



## PixieNadrienne (May 11, 2018)

I don't know if it's the same or worse. I'm possibly more avoidant. I even avoid talking online nowadays, whereas years ago I was able to post more and chat to people.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Mine just seems to stay at the same level


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

@Off1st In what ways has your life and well-being been getting worse?

I've changed somewhat, but still the social anxiety doesn't seem to go away. Seeing others in the same boat as me helped me know that I wasn't alone in the problems I faced.


----------



## RightInTheFeels9 (Jun 12, 2017)

Definitely better. I go to the gym regularly now and am at my best shape. I need to update my profile pic...


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

I am a different person to the suicidal wreck that joined in 2012. I can't undo all the damage over the course of my life in terms of getting a good job and being financially secure. I'm always going to struggle financially but that's not the end of the world. Also not having a circle of friends is still a downside but I have a partner and she has a lot of good friends and I get along with the husbands/bf's which gives me some male company at times. Probably as much as I would want if I'm honest as socialising is pretty exhausting to me.
I'm in a great place currently but conscious that if my relationship came to an end tomorrow I'd be quite isolated again which sucks! That goes back to not having your own solid group of friends :-/


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

It's gotten better since joining here, although I can't say it's BECAUSE of joining here. 

I'd say I'm around 3/10 on the SA scale right now compared to 10/10 when I joined.


----------



## RyanIsNerdy (Apr 20, 2017)

It's definitely better. I think my job has given me exposure. I'm still awkward, but yeah... My GAD and derpression are still difficult.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My SA has never really gotten better or worse. Particularly not in the last 10 years or so. I had less SA when I was a young kid than I had later on but that was because there weren't that many people around me when I was that young. The more people and stressful situations I'm in, the worse my SA is.

I would say that I am more well equipped with information to understand things better because of this forum. Very much so.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

My social anxiety has stayed more or less the same, other things have gotten worse, but I'm one of the hopeless case posters that makes this site depressing for the ones doing better.

(sure I probably responded to this thread before but whatever.)


----------



## Kiwifruit (Dec 5, 2012)

I first started visiting years ago and it got better. Mostly through lifestyle changes, lots of reading, tried medication for a while.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Getting better but progress is so slow. Probably because this runs all through my family and is genetic. Hard to change the DNA, know what I'm sayin'?


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

It's gone in waves. I've experienced a couple of very bad spirals downwards. There was a brief very good upward ones from my last medication which then ended in one of the very strong spirals downwards , though that was mostly severe depression than SA at that point. Recently I feel I've been having a good, slow but gradual, upwards spiral but only time will tell. I'm still a person with terrible luck who was born as if literally from some farcical joke, after all.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My previous post from this thread...



WillYouStopDave said:


> My SA has never really gotten better or worse. Particularly not in the last 10 years or so. I had less SA when I was a young kid than I had later on but that was because there weren't that many people around me when I was that young. The more people and stressful situations I'm in, the worse my SA is.
> 
> I would say that I am more well equipped with information to understand things better because of this forum. Very much so.


 Elaborating...

My SA is one of the few things in my life that has remained constant for as long as I can remember. The only time I don't remember it being literally in the foreground in my mind was before I understood much of anything. Like I was interested in getting to know other kids and doing things with them until I tried it and found it unpleasant.

It's hard to say whether my earliest interactions caused my SA or simply made me aware of it for the first time and caused me to start to notice that I was different. Which may have amplified it even more in such a way that it became something I was almost consciously aware of. That (for example) if I tried to make a friend, it would be a matter of time before they turned on me. Whether I was actually subconsciously doing anything to cause that or not, it usually was a thing that would happen. So I just expected it and became more and more careful in trusting people, knowing that one day's friends would be tomorrow's enemies.

But I think that (probably) the "quality" (or lack thereof) of the people I grew up with had a lot to do with that. Meaning that they were not quality people. These were kids from mostly broken homes with lots of bad stuff going on (Drinking, drugs, chronic unemployment, living on government aid, poverty). Their parents were (likely) not teaching them to play nicely with others. Their parents were probably teaching them to be alphas and to get ahead by any means necessary/possible (IE - Dirty tricks, manipulation, intimidation, stepping on others, stealing and so forth). In that context, it really makes sense that someone I knew would seem friendly one day and seem like a bully the next. These were the kids of bottom feeders. They had to teach them to be that way to survive.

My parents weren't teaching me much of anything. They were TRYING to make me a religious door mat. Which, you know, whatever you think of that, it wasn't appropriate for the crowd that I grew up with. It just made me an outcast in that environment even more than I was to begin with. We were part of that "class" of people but I was being raised as if it didn't matter and everyone was going to be nice and polite and religious and fair.

Like. I literally didn't know there was anything else in the world but the people who surrounded me. I thought the whole world was like that.

This forum? I didn't come to this forum until ~2009. So I was 35 years old before I even knew what to call it (SA, that is). I didn't really know this was a common thing. This forum has absolutely helped me in understanding things I'd have probably never figured out in my own mind.

Is it going to "cure" me of SA? No. Of course not. I don't think anything will do that. But if I actually wanted to try to treat it, I would at least have a clue where to start because of this forum. That's huge for someone my age. This forum may (or may not have) contributed to spreading knowledge much more than we realize just from posting here.


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

much better, but this site didn't really help in it


----------

